# fiber rabbits?



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

I posted this in the rabbit forum, but then thought this may be a good place for this too! 

I thought angora was the only fiber rabbit, but I was just told the Jersey Wooly is too!?! Are there others? What would be the best thing to start an 8yr. old girl with? I was thinking Frech Angora, but I was told perhaps a Wooly would be easier and more friendly as a pet.

thanks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have my doubts about Woollies but I think there are some here that may have used them for fibers. I was once told by a breeder that their fiber production doesn't hold up after the first year or so. 

French Angoras are a nice breed. Their coat is easier to care for than an English, not as prone to matting. I have rarely met a mean or not friendly Angora. They are pretty used to being handled or should be. I would advise getting one young so you can train it to the type of grooming you will be doing. I always plucked mine but some shear theirs or clip them with scissors.

A good book is Completely Angora, I can't remember the author's names right now they are from Canada. This is probably the best book on Angora care and breeding there is. Lots of info on genetics.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We've had Jersey Woolies. They don't really grow enough wool to satisfy a fiber habit of any size really. You can save the combings from a Jersey Wooly, but the fiber really doesn't grow long enough.

I have met a few grumpy angoras. They don't last long around here.

We shear our rabbits since it is more efficient than waiting for the molt to get ripe enough for plucking. When we see the molt start up, we shear them down. The short bits molt out as the new coat grows in. We also shear the does when they get bred.

We have raised all four major Angora breeds. We like the French alot, we love the clownish personalities of the English, we were astonished by the wool production of the Germans. But we had to reduce the size of our rabbitry and we decided to keep the Satin Angora because my lovely wife treasures the sheen on wool from the SA. She spins all the wool and knits hats and scarves with it.

Satin Angora is an exotic/premium wool. 

We raise Red and White Satin Angora.


When you join the Natl Angora Rabbits Breeders Association, they send a guide book to new members with lots of good tips for raising angoras.

Here are a couple of sites with tips on Angora raising.

Angora Rabbit Online Technical Manual
http://www.angorarabbit.com/angora/angora-rabbit-manual/index.htm 

Betty Chu's Angoras - Good angora care tips
http://home.pacbell.net/bettychu

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a 4H rabbit club leader. In my experience, an 8 year old is too young to care for an angora rabbit. The younger kids are not committed to the weekly (if not daily) grooming angoras require. I would recommend getting some other breed of rabbit if your daughter wants a pet. Jersey Woolies are cute, take less grooming but will not give you enough fiber to work with.

Kelly


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to respectfully disagree with Kelly - sort of. If you're an active participant in raising (and if you want fibre animals, you ought to be), a Frenchie would be great. We have two girls (just for a month so far) and they're great. I don't get carried away with a weekly vigorous grooming but they do get a regular tidy every couple of days. Any loose bits are fluffed out and we have a good feel for mats (none so far). Ds is 7 and a great helper. He does food and water etc. and I do fibre. It's a great partnership (although he does need some reminding).

The girls are super friendly and really fun. We don't super handle them - thanks to the great advice here - and seem to have a good balance. Bt like I say, it's only been a month.

However, if you want a pet that just your dd cares for then ITA with Kelly - 8 is too young! And if you want a serious fibre animal that you're showing etc. then ITA with her again. But if you want a middle road then so far the girls have been great.


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a friend who raises angora and jersey woolies. She told me that her woolies continue to produce fiber, it is just not as much as an angora. It's been a while since I talked to her about it, but I think she said that you only get about 2 oz? from a woolie in a year. For me, that would be more than enough, I can't stand spinning angora. It flies everywhere, sticks to everything, nothing is safe, lol. Then, you breath a flyaway fiber in, and it's stuck in your nasal passages for hours, until you finally sneeze enough to blow it (and half your brains) out, lol. Good luck rabbit hunting!

Marcy


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

OK - so it sounds like we need to just decide fiber or not, and either commit to the angora or go rex. Nadia is a very responsible 8 yr. old and has "proven" herself by tending to the chickens most days this summer and now every single day since the possibility of a bunny is in the picture. She would definately be able to care for it daily (with reminders of course), but I'm the one that wants the fiber so I would be the one responsible for the brushing, most likely. It seems like the Wooly meets neither of our needs. Perhaps we need one of each ;0) Oh, that's not a bad idea! Hmmm...


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Isn't that always the way? <g>


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes! you need one of each.....or two of each! ^_^ :happy:


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

flannelberry said:


> We don't super handle them - thanks to the great advice here - and seem to have a good balance.


What? Why? Can you love a bunny too much?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mamahen go to this link to read about it http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=273236&highlight=angora+rabbits


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Marchie. It turns out you can Mommahen - when they're angoras. I can say now we have a good balance of love (they come to great us when we go out to their palace) and independence. I'm really glad I got sisters - they clearly play together, which I love.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

We have a Jersey Wooly. We bought him from a breeder at the Sandwich Fair this summer. He's about five months old now, and I think has shed most of his baby coat. The last couple of weeks I haven't had to vaccuum much rabbit fur at all so I'm thinking he's got his adult coat.

I can't see a Jersey producing much fiber. He's makes a fantastic house pet though. He was so easy to litter train. He's got the sweetest personality, and a fun little frisky side that makes having him in the room with us better entertainment than an hour of 'Funniest Home Videos'.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

pickapeppa said:


> the Sandwich Fair


Sandwich, IL??? If so, your near my old stomping ground! I was married in Sandwich... 

Sorry - off topic. Thanks for your insight. I'm convinced that won't serve me well. I just have to decide fiber or pet... I think pet will win out first and I can dream of Angora for another day! 

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

mommahen2four said:


> Sandwich, IL??? If so, your near my old stomping ground! I was married in Sandwich...
> 
> Sorry - off topic. Thanks for your insight. I'm convinced that won't serve me well. I just have to decide fiber or pet... I think pet will win out first and I can dream of Angora for another day!
> 
> Thanks, y'all!


Wellll, hidy ho there fellow flatlander in cheese country! Are you in the western side, or eastern side of way northern WI? We have a little land up there in Burnett County, but are looking to sell it, just not seriously pursuing it at this time.

On the bunny thing, pet won out for us too, and dreaming of angoras at a later date. I need to try spinning first and see if I like it, and then to see if I can get good enough to do angora. If not, angoras sound a lot more labor intensive than I have the time for right now. We're cutting our teeth on an easier breed in the mean time, just to see how it goes.

He is a little ball of fluffy love, but I can't see having more than one for now. Lol.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't say anything about the ones you asked about but I can tell you about what we have.

We raise English Angoras (and I just love them too) BUT my daughter (age 9) and my son (age 8) really don't do much but feed them and water them. I am the one out brushing them, cutting nails, and watching poo for wool block.

So, if you don't mind doing some work yourself (and your kids are like mine) then get you an angora (I look at ours like a family project.) They are known for being very good pets but very high maintance because of the wool. The wool I get from my buns are just out of this world great but it's a lot of work for it.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson

p.s.
I should have a couple pictures of some of them on my blog under this link:
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/search?q=angora


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

pickapeppa said:


> I can't see a Jersey producing much fiber. He's makes a fantastic house pet though. He was so easy to litter train. He's got the sweetest personality, and a fun little frisky side that makes having him in the room with us better entertainment than an hour of 'Funniest Home Videos'.


Yes, JW are great little clowns!

They don't give the most wool, but they've got personality!

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My lovely wife updated her website

Tracy's Lovely Angoras website 
http://home.earthlink.net/~tracyrios/index.html

The new site has pictures of rabbits 
and fiber products.

Visit and put a bookmark for the 
new home of Tracy's Lovely Angoras

Have a good day!


----------

